# Another HVLP Question



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello,

I'm applying Poly-acrylic (water based urethane) to 6-panel pine doors (natural stain). I'm using the HB/rockler HVLP system. For my first attempt, I laid the door flat on saw horses and sprayed three coats. The finish has a subtle orange peel effect. Does this mean I need to increase or decrease needle valve depth or switch jet diameters?

Or, would I be better off if I hung the door vertical? When I sprayed my test pieces they were vertical and this might have led me to the wrong needle valve and jet selection for horizontal piece.

Any suggestions?

TTG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The orange peel phenomenon can then be smoothed out with ultra-fine sandpaper, but it can be prevented altogether by changing the painting technique or the materials used. 
Orange peel is typically the result of improper painting technique, and is caused by the quick evaporation of thinner, incorrect spray gun setup (e.g., low air pressure or incorrect nozzle), spraying the paint at an angle other than perpendicular, or applying excessive paint.

=========


----------

